
How Start Being A Web Developer (Quickly) - antjanus
http://antjanus.com/blog/web-design-tips/how-start-being-a-web-developer/
======
antjanus
Am I missing anything?

~~~
thaumaturgy
Peter Norvig's essay, "Teach Yourself Programming in Ten Years" might be
relevant here: <http://norvig.com/21-days.html>

Your post doesn't really define a goal; what level of "web developer" would a
person expect to be in a few weeks? I've been a software developer
(professionally!) for close to twenty years now, I hand-code all of my web
work, and I still consider myself a terrible web developer, especially where
CSS quirks and MySQL are concerned. (And people rarely miss an opportunity to
tell me how terrible I am!)

I had an intern for a little while earlier this year that had zero prior web
development experience, and only a little programming. Teaching basic CSS
alone took quite a while, and we never even got into all the quirky stuff.

~~~
antjanus
Interesting. I tried to state the goal in one of the bolded/highlighted notes.
Someone on reddit pointed out that it seemed like you could jump into
professional web development within a couple of months. I didn't mean to give
that impression. Let me requote it for you:

"Please be advised that I’m not saying you’ll be able to enter the competitive
web development field under 3 months. But you’ll be able to start seeing
results, grasp some basics concepts and decide for yourself if you’d like to
continue this path. Also, note that these were the times for me, and I had
some minimal tech background."

See, my thing is, it took me only a few weeks to get into PHP, MySQL, HTML,
CSS...with Javascript much later (hated javascript for the longest time).
Within that time, I was able to decide whether this is something I am capable
of doing, something I'd like to do, and where to head from there.

